# National IHCC Winter Convention Feb. 2005



## acepilot (May 28, 2004)

The National IH Collectors Club is having their convention, hosted by IHCC Wisconsin Chapter #4, Feb. 24, 25 and 26, 2005 in Madison, WI. More info at:

http://www.ihwisconsin.org/

:headclap:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up on this one. We have lots of IH fans and owners here.


----------

